# Tandem Rahmen "Saus und Braus"



## weberknecht (11. Juli 2010)

Tach, ich möchte ein "Saus und Braus" aufbauen. Wo kann man einen gut erhaltenen Rahmen herbekommen und in welche Größen  wurden gebaut?


----------



## SLichti (12. Juli 2010)

... der war gut...

Es gab nur 18 Rahmen... Und die waren/sind so begehrt, das sie ausverkauft sind.
Folgende Händler könnten unter Umständen noch was haben:
Nubuk-Bikes in SG (frag nach dem Achim Müller, mit Grüßen von Stefan) und Velo-Stern in der Schweiz (St. Gallen, Rene Barth)...

Viel Glück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weberknecht (13. Juli 2010)

SLichti schrieb:


> ... der war gut...
> 
> Es gab nur 18 Rahmen... Und die waren/sind so begehrt, das sie ausverkauft sind.
> Folgende Händler könnten unter Umständen noch was haben:
> ...



Hi Stefan danke für den Tipp werd mein Glück mal versuchen...


----------



## wolfi_1 (14. Juli 2010)

Wie lange wird die LRS-Umlenkung am Hinterbau wohl halten, wenn man das Teil wirklich gut nutzt ? 
Da gabs ja bei den normalen Rahmen immer wieder probleme.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## SLichti (14. Juli 2010)

tja... Bergwerk wirft halt immer wieder Rätsel auf, vor allem die vergangenen Generationen... Mir ist beim Tandem bisher ein Fall bekannt!

Wobei ich ohnehin die Anlenkung OHNE den Ausleger befürworte! Da kann dann auch nichts kaputt gehen.


----------

